# The I can't stop talking about MW2 thread.



## Charper2013 (Nov 22, 2009)

MW2 threads have been consolidated into this mish mash.


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think so, yes. go for it if you have the pennies.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Nov 22, 2009)

not even close when you have games like l4d2


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 22, 2009)

take this thread with a grain of salt.  The only users that are going to frequent this thread are "NAY-SAYERS", the others are just going to assume you are going to get the game anyway, and choose not to come in here.

And also, you can join out TPU MW2 TEAM!!!


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 22, 2009)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> not even close when you have games like l4d2



I despised L4D1 and I don't see L4D2 being much different.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 22, 2009)

Its a great game theres nothing wrong with the game, but 60 bucks for the PC is rediculas. It doesn't have dedicated servers for the PC users and thats were 50% or more of our game time would go into. For the console its worth it somewhat, because it has everything they want overall. But im downplaying this for my own good, and im still supporting the fact that the game shouldn't be 60 bucks, and have a HUGE CHUNK of feature cut out from it. If the game had dedicated servers anyway it would still be a little to pricey. I mean its just a disk and some program, i can go find a deal on a good overclocking PROCESSOR that will end up to be way more worth the money . Im tempted to torrent but i don't want to because the game has already been hacked as quick as launch which also shows me we might have bot's and problems threw IW.net servers >.> 

I would buy it for 20 bucks


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 22, 2009)

you need to be a big team player, and socializer to have fun with l4d2.  I never go into a l4d2 game w/out my mic.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Nov 22, 2009)

im not saying cod:mw2 is a bad game

The price is what kills it


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 22, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> you need to be a big team player, and socializer to have fun with l4d2.  I never go into a l4d2 game w/out my mic.



Your making me want to buy L4d2, and 3870x2 is right on that, when you get into the team player atmosphere and your talking like combat pro's spotting spitters, and smokers, and screaming and hating each other when a tank manages to down all 4 of us with rocks and its fist on EXPERT. Is def fun especially threw 5 -6 chapters i bet .


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 22, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> I despised L4D1 and I don't see L4D2 being much different.



Yaay i think the same, repetitive game, resident evil pwns it!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, well... bashing left 4 dead 2 is just the same as the MW2 bashing so its hypocritical.

I would say no. Its not worth the full price, 6 hours average on the campaign, multiplayer is diluted and the graphics arnt that much of a jump. Im not saying never buy the game im saying right now value for money.
If you have played it and like it and really want it, you will probly enjoy it but if you just want a new game then its not worth full price just yet.

L4D is a team game but its not totally necessary to use a mic.
Dragon Age Origins is a game that screams value for money, IW should take lessons.


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Okay, well... bashing left 4 dead 2 is just the same as the MW2 bashing so its hypocritical.
> 
> I would say no. Its not worth the full price, 6 hours average on the campaign, multiplayer is diluted and the graphics arnt that much of a jump. Im not saying never buy the game im saying right now value for money.
> If you have played it and like it and really want it, you will probly enjoy it but if you just want a new game then its not worth full price just yet.
> ...



Ya ima give Dragon Age a try as well. Also, I wasnt bashing L4D I just dont like it. I think its a great game but its not my style.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 22, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Ya ima give Dragon Age a try as well. Also, I wasnt bashing L4D I just dont like it. I think its a great game but its not my style.



I think hes talkin to me lol


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 22, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I think hes talkin to me lol


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 22, 2009)

hmmm lets see, MW2 i got on the ps3 and the graphics are ok but the resolution is just awful, heaps blurry, so if you want this game and you want it to look good, get it for pc, otherwise its a pretty good game, very short campaign but it was still good, not interested in multiplayer cant be bothered, i got BF 1943 and BF bad company 2 beta to go crazy with lol, didnt like the No Russian stage, this worlds violent enough as it iz, stupid level!


----------



## KainXS (Nov 22, 2009)

if you never played cod4, get some beer, buy cod4 and game away with all your friends and no lag all day long, but really, is it worth 60 dollars . . . . . . to me . . . . . no. . . . . . . but its not that bad of a game if you only want to play single player, but don't expect awesome visuals ether even then.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 22, 2009)

I cant see spending $60 on an unfinished game.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 22, 2009)

I just can't see supporting a $60 price tag on PC games.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, to me its worth it. Pretty good game imo.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 22, 2009)

CDdude55, you dont have to write anything, your avatar pic does the job lol! jokes.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer Hacks Gameplay Video*

http://www.break.com/game-trailers/...rfare-2-multiplayer-hacks-gameplay-video.html

Just ban them from the server, oh wait.

Why aren't there any admins on? oh wait.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 22, 2009)

that makes me happy to see, i hope this games gets completly overrun by hax and no longer is playable by anyone. DID i mention LOL! iw might have set recrods in sales, but they also set a guiness world record in Screwing people over


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 22, 2009)

i havent played it so i dont know what the hacks are??? anyone care to enlighten me???


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> i havent played it so i dont know what the hacks are??? anyone care to enlighten me???



These look like some aimbots (lock your weapon on the opponent's head hitbox) and wallhacks (let you see players though walls).


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 22, 2009)

Another reason not to buy the PC version of this game.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 22, 2009)

The PC version is worthless.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> The PC version is worthless.



The SP is currently rocking my socks thank you very much


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah i have news for console users too, they also using hax in them ones/ not as many but with modified xbox's


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 22, 2009)

heres another good one, On console

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pBQO3qkrgQ


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> heres another good one, On console
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pBQO3qkrgQ



LOL That's hilarious. Epic keygen music too


----------



## KainXS (Nov 22, 2009)

lol, thats terrible:shadedshu, but thats not on the consoles, its put in the console, which they pathetically tried to hide, and failed, since its the console, anybody and everybody is free to use these cheats, on any server they want.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 22, 2009)

this is old http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108641


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 22, 2009)

live or die, ours has sweet videos along with me posting in it, therefor this thread is better and more legit@!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2009)

heh, guess i will not be buying this game for multiplayer fun until they support dedicated servers.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 22, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> heh, guess i will not be buying this game for multiplayer fun *until they support dedicated servers.*



You might want to grab a chair... or, you know, something which will allow you to wait for long periods of time until you finally realise it isn't going to happen


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 22, 2009)

dont matter bad company 2 makes this game look like complete trash, just what it is. open beta for that is in december until release, so itll be sweet


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> You might want to grab a chair... or, you know, something which will allow you to wait for long periods of time until you finally realise it isn't going to happen


----------



## Asylum (Nov 22, 2009)

With no server support and all the cheats getting around.
This game will be worthless in a few weeks.


----------



## deaffob (Nov 22, 2009)

Well I guess I won't be buying MW2 in this black friday. I was upset because I couldn't find a deal for MW2 anywhere. I'll just buy L4D2 at Gamestop for 30 doallars and that should be it.


----------



## Richieb0y (Nov 22, 2009)

i got it free whit my xbox elite


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 22, 2009)

Richieb0y said:


> i got it free whit my xbox elite



eww, the console version.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 22, 2009)

^Not any different from the pc version, only IW makes less from it.


----------



## KingPing (Nov 22, 2009)

I have COD4 for PS3 and PC, in the PS3 the resolution is awful, in some places you cant even see whats there, while the same scene in PC is way way better, not important in SP but in MP there were a lot of times in the PS3 when someone killed me and it only was like 30 meters in front of me, one of the things thats killed the game in PS3, Oh that and F***** LAG, so i bought the PC version. There are lots of people saying graphics are only a bit better in PC, but in PC you also have something called "native resolution".

 About CODMW2 its not bad, for $40, not $60!!!. The SP is way too short, the next COD is going to be 30 minutes long and it would be SO intense that no body will care(thats the argument IW used to defend CODMW2 SP, that it was more intense than COD4), the plot is more or less a modified COD4 with some scenes more. They spoiled most of the game with the trailers. For me the SP is like those action films that you see one time, its kinda fun, and then you forget all about it.
 The MP, i dont like matchmaking, thats the main reason i stoped playing it in PS3, so if you like dedicated servers a lot, then avoid CODMW2.

 Its more about personal preferences, if you dont play MP, are you willing to pay $60 now for SP?. If you only play MP, then there are going to be a lot of people who say matchmaking is the best go and buy it, and a lot more saying dedicated servers are the best dont buy it. I already know how machmaking works and i wont buy it since i ALWAYS, not sometimes, ALWAYS had one bar of nice red LAG. with dedicated servers I can choose where i play.

CODMW2 is not bad, its just that they spend more time marketing the game than actually making the game.


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2009)

No PC game is worth 60 bucks unless it comes with collector item type stuff. I dont' think any digital download is worth over 40 bucks.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, if you like exciting FPS campaigns and a fun to play, but not a competitive or tactical multi-player then it's worth it.


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> No PC game is worth 60 bucks unless it comes with collector item type stuff. I dont' think any digital download is worth over 40 bucks.



Im buying it from newegg for 53$.


----------



## Binge (Nov 22, 2009)

KingPing said:


> CODMW2 is not bad, its just that they spend more time marketing the game than actually making the game.



I find that statement contradicts itself.  No offense, but isn't that a clear sign of a mediocre at best product?


----------



## KingPing (Nov 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> I find that statement contradicts itself.  No offense, but isn't that a clear sign of a mediocre at best product?



maybe yes. I only said that because the game engine is the same as COD4 only a bit better, the SP last 6 hours, and the MP is the same as consoles, so to me it may be mediocre, but the fact is that they keep selling games, whether they are mediocre or not, all because of the marketing:shadedshu. I think nowadays publicity is more important for game studios than doing the game.


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Im buying it from newegg for 53$.



That's not bad at all. Yeah, the game could of been better if it had some features that PC gamers usually want, but all in all it's a very good game anyways.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 22, 2009)

Theres other hacks to that cant really be seen like running speeds, jump height, and not dieing from falling I see these more that aim bots and wall hacks


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> dont matter bad company 2 makes this game look like complete trash, just what it is. open beta for that is in december until release, so itll be sweet



Quoted for truth.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 23, 2009)

those videos didnt look anything more than what an experienced player could accomplish, aside from the player markers.  I have seen professionals shoot better than that.  Also, there are no wall hacks, you can shoot through walls of a certain thickness, and there are unlocks that you can use to shoot through even thicker walls.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 23, 2009)

theres unlocks that allow you to shoot the howitzer on the c130 like a uzi? *blinks* i wanna see this. and unlocks that allow you to have a fully automatic grenade launcher? and whens the last time you seen a soldier jump over 100 feet in the air...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> whens the last time you seen a soldier jump over 100 feet in the air...



What your telling me thats not normal?


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2009)

Im bored of this game already lol


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 23, 2009)

Lol sweet avatar josh, i knew you were gonna use that somehow, lol


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 23, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> theres unlocks that allow you to shoot the howitzer on the c130 like a uzi? *blinks* i wanna see this. and unlocks that allow you to have a fully automatic grenade launcher? and whens the last time you seen a soldier jump over 100 feet in the air...



thats a mod loaded on a private match called LOL severs


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 23, 2009)

*MW2 on PC makes up just 3% of sales*

After reading a cupple of articals on sites i see the console versions of MW2 are out selling the PC version by a ratio of 97:1

Dispite this the PC version of Modern Warfare 2 has outsold the PC version of Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare in its first week !

IW official says:


> PC is the smallest percentage in terms of how much sold on each platform but that hardly means anything other than the PC is just the smallest market.” So the company doesn't really need to properly support the game for the PC anyway.



Source: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Only-3-Percent-of-Modern-Warfare-2-s-Buyers-Were-PC-Gamers-127675.shtml

Dont say alot for the state PC gaming :shadedshu


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2009)

But it does say something about how many ignorant folk own XB360/PS3s and prefer it over PC gaming.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2009)

Not a fan of these games anymore, too much violent war torn game style, I prefer battlefield bad company series, it actually has humor to the game, and explosive environments and just plain fun!



Binge said:


> But it does say something about how many ignorant folk own XB360/PS3s and prefer it over PC gaming.



I got it for the PS3 and finished the game in like just over 5 hours, damn short game eek:, not interested in the multiplayer cant be bothered plus, the game looks blurry as, looks like infinity ward went with the 600p path again and lied about it on the back of the game case, douche bags!!!

Oh yeah, Im selling it on ebay already, not my type of game!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2009)

TBH it shows that pc gamers dont take bull crap and that most of us did actually follow through and not buy it so i think a few people can eat humble pie and take back the boycott failed. While it wasnt as successful as it could have been obviously.

Console owners are daft edjits who tend to just buy popular games franchises brands that sort of stuff. Doesnt make it a good game just coz it sold millions.

Look at Titanic i dont care how many oscars it won it was still boring as fuck, the whole way it made money was to pull in the same people over and over again to the cinema.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 23, 2009)

I got this game for the PS3 and its tons of fun and I prefer playing it on my HD TV at 1080p then on my 17 inch monitor despite having it on 4xAA. Left for Dead 2 on the other hand is game that should be played on PC since it has VAC and gets constant updates for free you would be a fool to pay for those on console.

MW 2 on the PS3 is hack free vs its PC counterpart and its just fun with a controller and this comes from a guy that plays nothing but PC games. Its just some games are better off on console, especially if they were designed for console to begin with.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2009)

IF the exact same game is shit on pc how can people act like its much better on consoles?
Same game its not like FIFA 10 on pc vs FIFA 10 on consoles where the graphics engine is older on pc, MW2 is the exact same game on every system so how can it be said to be so much better?


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> MW 2 on the PS3 is hack free vs its PC counterpart and its just fun with a controller and this comes from a guy that plays nothing but PC games. Its just some games are better off on console, especially if they were designed for console to begin with.



You can hack in the ps3 by hacking the controller for macros, but that's arguably not an unfair advantage 

I can't believe you said some games are better off on the console... I mean controllers for consoles use USB as well.  The consoles are just oddly dressed PCs that break a helluvalot more.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 23, 2009)

on a console tho mw2 was a step in the right direction for mp compared to the older ones but at the sametime it was a massive step backwards for pc mp gaming.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey AphexDreamer, could you tell the game was running at 600p just like COD4 did, lol how gay!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 23, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> IF the exact same game is shit on pc how can people act like its much better on consoles?
> Same game its not like FIFA 10 on pc vs FIFA 10 on consoles where the graphics engine is older on pc, MW2 is the exact same game on every system so how can it be said to be so much better?



How about its Hack free on consoles? Split Screen with friends.

And another big one for me is that I can play it on my 65 inch although that could be done on my PC I don't feel like carrying the 40 Pound Beast Down Stairs.



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey AphexDreamer, could you tell the game was running at 600p just like COD4 did, lol how gay!!



It says 1080p on the box and when I hit format on my TV it says 1080p standard. I did notice how I had to scale the game to fit my TV, I thought that was nice. It does that so you can make use of all the space. I don't like Split Screen though.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 23, 2009)

Shocking - they take away the PC support and then blame it on the market being too small.

Wow... who saw that one coming.

A$$hats.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 23, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> TBH it shows that pc gamers dont take bull crap and that most of us did actually follow through and not buy it so i think a few people can eat humble pie and take back the boycott failed. While it wasnt as successful as it could have been obviously.
> 
> Console owners are daft edjits who tend to just buy popular games franchises brands that sort of stuff. Doesnt make it a good game just coz it sold millions.
> 
> Look at Titanic i dont care how many oscars it won it was still boring as fuck, the whole way it made money was to pull in the same people over and over again to the cinema.



Personly i feel its less to do with the dedi server scandle & more to do with the fact theres just not that many people gaming on pc's. As far as pc game sales go MW2 is selling quite well. After all the 1st week sales have out sold cod:mw 1st week sales. 

And whos the daft ideits really? Console owners for buying games like MW2 or pc gamers who shell out daft amounts of money to build a gaming pc & then use them play console ports !

Also console owners can play their copy of MW2 for a bit, get bored of it & trade it in on another game. Try doing that with the pc version.

I'm no console fanboy it just p*ss*s me off how pc gamers have pay so much more for so little extra !


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Personly i feel its less to do with the dedi server scandle & more to do with the fact theres just not that many people gaming on pc's. As far as pc game sales go MW2 is selling quite well. After all the 1st week sales have out sold cod:mw 1st week sales.
> 
> And whos the daft ideits really? Console owners for buying games like MW2 or pc gamers who shell out daft amounts of money to build a gaming pc & then use them play console ports !
> 
> ...



Loads of people still play games on the PC. This has everything to do with them taking away a VAST amount of PC support to make a quick buck on the backs of console gamers. The fact that they are too lazy to even put the effort in to make the PC game better, which it would be if they tried, is just a trend in developers currently and most probably into the foreseeable future. Mailman constantly states this bit until he is blue in the face and no one listens

PC market is "shrinking" because developers are being too lazy to make the games for them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

I hope all who bought CoD:MW2 catch a horrible case of herpes via surprise butt sex.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope all who bought CoD:MW2 catch a horrible case of herpes via surprise butt sex.



What an odd thing to hope for.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope all who bought CoD:MW2 catch a horrible case of herpes via surprise butt sex.



How could it be a surprise if they payed $60 to get F***ed


----------



## Kreij (Nov 23, 2009)

Let's face it. This has nothing to do with lazy devs.
The console market is huge compared to the PC market. Anyone with good business sense is going to cater to the market that brings them in the most revenue.

You can fuss all you want, and trash the people who like console games, but the truth is that in order to stay a viable company you have to follow the money. 

Also, MailMan's comment is no more odd than usual.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 23, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Let's face it. This has nothing to do with lazy devs.
> The console market is huge compared to the PC market. Anyone with good business sense is going to cater to the market that brings them in the most revenue.
> 
> You can fuss all you want, and trash the people who like console games, but the truth is that in order to stay a viable company you have to follow the money.
> ...



How many people here were looking forward to playing the game and then finding out that paying £/$60 to play for 6 hours and a poor ass excuse for a multiplayer was just not worth it?!

Hell even Mailman was looking forward to it.

The devs are lazy, make the game proper for the PC gamers and that "world-record" selling figure would have been MUCH higher.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Let's face it. This has nothing to do with lazy devs.
> The console market is huge compared to the PC market. Anyone with good business sense is going to cater to the market that brings them in the most revenue.
> 
> You can fuss all you want, and trash the people who like console games, but the truth is that in order to stay a viable company you have to follow the money.
> ...



I dont have anything against consoles, their games, their controllers, or their users. I just like to talk trash about anything related to IW and their blatant attempt to alienate PC gamers. They can't control piracy so they play scorched earth to the PC market that did enjoy their products.


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2009)

The only reason the console market is larger than the PC market is MARKETING.  Advertising is just something you don't see for gaming PCs, and people who make PCs don't want to make a cost effective solution for gaming and then market the games.  Microsoft funnels truckloads of $$$ into advertising on cartoon network and other cable channels for kids.  Kids cry because the big 3D sphere with an X in it told them to buy the latest and greatest and parents GLADLY oblige.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 23, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Loads of people still play games on the PC. This has everything to do with them taking away a VAST amount of PC support to make a quick buck on the backs of console gamers. The fact that they are too lazy to even put the effort in to make the PC game better, which it would be if they tried, is just a trend in developers currently and most probably into the foreseeable future. Mailman constantly states this bit until he is blue in the face and no one listens
> 
> PC market is "shrinking" because developers are being too lazy to make the games for them.



Ok but even if the pc version did have dedi servers & had lived up to the hype, what would that pushed the pc version sales upto? 5 or 6% maybe ! 

I agree pc gaming is shrinking & its going to get worse. As much as ATI & Nvidia try & push there new hardware the lack of pc game sales is going to be a real prob. PC gamin is to expensive & to much hassel for most.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> The only reason the console market is larger than the PC market is MARKETING.  Advertising is just something you don't see for gaming PCs, and people who make PCs don't want to make a cost effective solution for gaming and then market the games.  Microsoft funnels truckloads of $$$ into advertising on cartoon network and other cable channels for kids.  Kids cry because the big 3D sphere with an X in it told them to buy the latest and greatest and parents GLADLY oblige.



Good point but I dont think marketing alone makes the total difference. Consoles are just easier to live with without the need to upgrade, patch, or modify. Plug and Play in the truest sense of the term and it will always win over the masses.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Ok but even if the pc version did have dedi servers & had lived up to the hype, what would that pushed the pc version sales upto? 5 or 6% maybe !
> 
> I agree pc gaming is shrinking & its going to get worse. As much as ATI & Nvidia try & push there new hardware the lack of pc game sales is going to be a real prob. PC gamin is to expensive & to much hassel for most.



Not really no - it just so happens to be that most PC gamers like to brag about how many frames per second they can get - by that i mean they "like" to fork out a silly amount of money on the latest cards to play the latest games.

PC gaming is "shrinking", games just aren't what they used to be. In this case people spending a silly amount of money to play for 5-6 hours and then go online to have some fun. Give me Oblivion (or any game that was made for the PC to enjoy a vast time on single player) from yesteryear and i'm happy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Ok but even if the pc version did have dedi servers & had lived up to the hype, what would that pushed the pc version sales upto? 5 or 6% maybe !
> 
> I agree pc gaming is shrinking & its going to get worse. As much as ATI & Nvidia try & push there new hardware the lack of pc game sales is going to be a real prob. PC gamin is to expensive & to much hassel for most.



I laugh every time I hear "The PC market is shrinking! Run for the hills!". Just ONCE I would like them to include digital downloads in the sales returns. I'm willing to bet my rig the PC market is just as big if not bigger than all the consoles combined in buying power IF they included this info. I mean I own 66+ games via digital download and not one of them have ever been counted in any damn report.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I laugh every time I hear "The PC market is shrinking! Run for the hills!". Just ONCE I would like them to include digital downloads in the sales returns. I'm willing to bet my rig the PC market is just as big if not bigger than all the consoles combined in buying power IF they included this info. I mean I own 66+ games via digital download and not one of them have ever been counted in any damn report.



This is also true, Steam has boosted gaming a lot.

By "shrinking" i do mean that the games that are being brought out for the PC market are just ported console games. I want a PC game dammit!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

i agree with MilkyWay, it seems like us PC folks did actually stick with the boycott. imagine if activision did actually support dedicated servers and mods for the PC, i bet they would have made another $35 million in sales.


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i agree with MilkyWay, it seems like us PC folks did actually stick with the boycott. imagine if activision did actually support dedicated servers and mods for the PC, i bet they would have had made another $35 million in sales.



+1


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I laugh every time I hear "The PC market is shrinking! Run for the hills!". Just ONCE I would like them to include digital downloads in the sales returns. I'm willing to bet my rig the PC market is just as big if not bigger than all the consoles combined in buying power IF they included this info. I mean I own 66+ games via digital download and not one of them have ever been counted in any damn report.



Thats crap man ! The pc games market is tiny compared to the consoles.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 23, 2009)

to be completely honest, i play mmo's more often then any other game, i picked up mw2 having never even read about the no dedicated servers crap, was surprised that they're weren't any, and just logged in and played.  I think everyone is a bit overcritical about no dedicated servers.  I know in WaW and mw myself snipe and jmcslob would play from time to time on the same server, but other than that, i just used the server that worked.  

I honestly find mw2 to be an incredible game, and i think that support of the game gets better results than boycotting it.  To the dev teams and higherups at IW this just means they make no money off pc sales and might very well drop it all together in the next series.  

Honesltly no dedicated servers aside, the game is quite fun to play on the pc.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i agree with MilkyWay, it seems like us PC folks did actually stick with the boycott. imagine if activision did actually support dedicated servers and mods for the PC, i bet they would have made another $35 million in sales.



How many people did sign up to that petition?


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> to be completely honest, i play mmo's more often then any other game, i picked up mw2 having never even read about the no dedicated servers crap, was surprised that they're weren't any, and just logged in and played.  I think everyone is a bit overcritical about no dedicated servers.  I know in WaW and mw myself snipe and jmcslob would play from time to time on the same server, but other than that, i just used the server that worked.
> 
> I honestly find mw2 to be an incredible game, and i think that support of the game gets better results than boycotting it.  To the dev teams and higherups at IW this just means they make no money off pc sales and might very well drop it all together in the next series.
> 
> Honesltly no dedicated servers aside, the game is quite fun to play on the pc.



 I JUST had an aneurysm.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

i wonder if there will be any blowback from activision's treatment of pc gamers. if this is their strategy from now on it looks like we are going to have to organize some sort of boycott.  pc gamers in general are far more serious about gaming than console douchebags and we spend more money on our rigs to play the games as they were intended by the developer, not some watered down graphics with clumsy gamepad controls where the game gives you double the ammo to make up for your piss poor aim


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> where the game gives you double the ammo to make up for your piss poor aim



This true? :shadedshu


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2009)

It is most definitely true.  Watch competition videos for COD4 console vs PC, and you'll notice 2x ammo being used at least for every kill.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> This true? :shadedshu



yea man, just fire up any console fps and look


----------



## shevanel (Nov 23, 2009)

i doubt there will be another iw game for  pc.. 

but there will always be someone who is willing to make games for pc... 

ive never been a big fan of any of the cod series, so i won't miss them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Thats crap man ! The pc games market is tiny compared to the consoles.



 You're so lost.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> I JUST had an aneurysm.




i'm very sorry about your aneurysm


----------



## niko084 (Nov 23, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> The SP is currently rocking my socks thank you very much



$$ / sock rocking, worth it?

The biggest FPS FAIL since well... I don't know of a worse planned game.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 23, 2009)

Even though 220K+ people signed the petition, MW2 still outsold MW in the first week (on the PC platform).



> Activision CEO Mike Griffiths later said that it was watching the surfacing negative comments carefully but added "we're not overly concerned about it."



They are making money like mad on this one. I don't think they are too worried about the petitioners.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Kreij (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks MM, I LOL'd on that one.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't think we need to have PC - Console arguments..

They are very different creatures currently.
Personally I'll take my pc over any console any day of the week, some people look at it the other way.

Look at the marketing edge of consoles, pc for games, they are not all over the tv, you don't see live tv ads for alienware, and they certainly don't cost $1500+.

Where a computer is there is a chance for a hack, it's equally possible for the console, problem being nobody has gone through the trouble to do it because it's well probably a lot harder.

Either case, I'm not buying this game, not even if they fix it. Simply because I'm going to make sure I am one of the ones that tell them off for not listening to the customers wants in the first place, if more people did it, they would do one of two things, go out of business or create a better product.

Mailmans got it right!


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 23, 2009)

I rarely pirate but I have to say I made an exception for MW2. Even then I don't think it was worth the 11gb download. Yeah its pretty, but the on rails gameplay is well dull.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> theres unlocks that allow you to shoot the howitzer on the c130 like a uzi? *blinks* i wanna see this. and unlocks that allow you to have a fully automatic grenade launcher? and whens the last time you seen a soldier jump over 100 feet in the air...



chill, i only saw the video in the op, not the one you posted.  I like the fact that people are hacking, the more they hack now, the faster they will be banned from steam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> I rarely pirate but I have to say I made an exception for MW2. Even then I don't think it was worth the 11gb download. Yeah its pretty, but the on rails gameplay is well dull.



Off topic but I see your sig says "The penalty for masturbation in Indonesia is decapitation"? Is that for real?! My god if I lived there I would have been decapitated as soon as my head broke my moms love basket!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

the best thing us PC gamers can do is support companies like valve and the entire steam community. sure they are not perfect about delivering games on time  but they make games with us in mind!


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 23, 2009)

Apparantly so, I read it on a site full of weird fact lists. Then again its the internet, so who knows, lol. I like to think its true...


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 23, 2009)

I didnt actually read, but this probably does not count the versions from steam, or other downloadable sources.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I didnt actually read, but this probably does not count the versions from steam, or other downloadable sources.



And you would be correct. Developers leave out that kinda info to push their agendas a little further up our asses.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Boycotting is not going to help anything.  Look at it this way: we are lucky that some of the best developers are still in the pc market: Blizzard, EA, Activision, etc...

You see, the thing about a boycott is, you have to be holding the right cards, if not, the ones who we boycott could give a care less about us.  We have much less to give them than the consoles.

Keep boycotting and signing petitions, until you completely kill PC gaming.  Then you can blame it on yourselves.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Boycotting is not going to help anything.  Look at it this way: we are lucky that some of the best developers are still in the pc market: Blizzard, EA, Activision, etc...
> 
> You see, the thing about a boycott is, you have to be holding the right cards, if not, the ones who we boycott could give a care less about us.  We have much less to give them than the consoles.
> 
> Keep boycotting and signing petitions, until you completely kill PC gaming.  Then you can blame it on yourselves.



Ok first off Blizzard, EA, Activision are not developers. They are publishers. Second you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 23, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Boycotting is not going to help anything.  Look at it this way: we are lucky that some of the best developers are still in the pc market: Blizzard, EA, Activision, etc...
> 
> You see, the thing about a boycott is, you have to be holding the right cards, if not, the ones who we boycott could give a care less about us.  We have much less to give them than the consoles.
> 
> Keep boycotting and signing petitions, until you completely kill PC gaming.  Then you can blame it on yourselves.



We do have a freedom of speech, and we can strike and boycott if we like, i know that this is getting really sad but after all maybe we need to start getting smarter and start making are own dedicated servers and cracking games for our likings. If any body knows what hamachi is which i currently keep hearing about its like a hack were you can put Dedi's on games that use crappy p2p communication. It would almost be worse if we all torrented and cracked dedicated servers in the games we boycott though lol!

*EDIT* That would drive company's away like Microsoft and torrenting games like gears of war PC XD


----------



## Kreij (Nov 23, 2009)

We, as PC gamers, hold the right card. That card is our money.
Complaining is not going to get us anywhere.
What we need to do is support the companies that cater to us and make them successful so that others take notice. Maybe they will, maybe not.

All that pirating does is tell them that you wanted the game but were not willing to pay for it. Can you imagine what they would think if no one bought it AND no one pirated it?
It would definitely hurt if no one is even stealing the game


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 23, 2009)

I found it amusing aiming using a controller 

Playing the beta Battle field bad company 2 atm, my first FPS on a console .

Spraying bullets and lucky shots are common .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

3870x2 is trolling for revenge. That is all.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 23, 2009)

Also I hope theres a slight chance that in the next year when are PC's become beast of nature that some company's will make PC ports or PC exclusive games that require hardcore hardware and DX11 to run, I feel like i want another crysis again, but with better game play and lol grphx.

(like thats every ganna happen )


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 23, 2009)

The truth is, the masses don't own GTX280 or HD5870.
So, no matter how good the graphic or the gameplay, it won't sell on PC if the requirement is "high-end" system, but if it's med or low end, then games on consoles are just as good.
The reason why the consoles version always sell better is obvious.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 3870x2 is trolling for revenge. That is all.



I was trying to get into a heated debate with MailMan, but I agree with him on this one so I'll have to wait for another hot topic to pop up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> The truth is, the masses don't own GTX280 or HD5870.
> So, no matter how good the graphic or the gameplay, it won't sell on PC if the requirement is "high-end" system, but if it's med or low end, then games on consoles are just as good.
> The reason why the consoles version always sell better is obvious.



And you have no proof that they do in fact sell better do you? No because they do not include digital downloads!


----------



## Mescalamba (Nov 23, 2009)

*Well..*

..in this case, I would be happy, if next part of this series would be gaming consoles only. Cause we don´t need such sh*tty game on PC.. See ya in hell, IW.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't believe they're making money out of MalWare 2.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I can't believe they're making money out of MalWare 2.



malware 2


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 23, 2009)

well i hope treyarch will listen to there customers when they make the next COD game,hopefully that be a kick ass with dedicated servers


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And you have no proof that they do in fact sell better do you? No because they do not include digital downloads!



& what plannet you living on  Most poles are taken from the revenue taken not how many discs are sold in shops. 

Heres how big the pc games market is !

The best selling pc game in U.S. world of warcraft. 8.6 million sold in U.S. to date. 

Now take a crappy console game like Wii play. 11.1 million sold in the U.S. to date.

Says it all really.


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2009)

Trusting a poll is like trusting.. I don't know, Bernie Madoff? Who freaking cares? What in the hell should any of us care about what Infinity Ward says? Haven't they lost their credibility with PC users by now? They certainly have with me. Do we need to start a thread for bashing every time some stooge from IW opens their mouth? It's getting old people, lets find something better to do/play/bitch and moan about.  The MW2 thread was closed for a reason. We don't need to regurgitate the same crap over and over again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> & what plannet you living on  Most poles are taken from the revenue taken not how many discs are sold in shops.
> 
> Heres how big the pc games market is !
> 
> ...



The big difference with that comparison is, Blizzard pulls in millions a month, every month, on those copies sold, not all of them are in use, but a lot are, Wii play compared to an MMO especially the most popular one, is a bad comparison.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 23, 2009)

It goes like this...

The "company that built that game will go under if they don't provide a good game"

You think game producers are going to start doing office software? I think not.
If it's a corporation, well guess what they are bound to do what is in the best for the "corporation"

It has been shown in every single boycott in history to change things.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

like i said, a boycott probably wont work. instead, continue support for valve and the steam community.


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder why it's so small. Maybe because the PC gamers boycotted it?

I like valve games and I like Steam, but it has issues. Just like I can't play Stalker online because Steam won't patch it to the latest version.


----------



## zithe (Nov 23, 2009)

How did they get the numbers? They don't say... For all we know, they could've just interviewed people who walked through gamestop until they found 100 people who bought the game and just made it from that. However, it is unlikely.


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 23, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> PC market is "shrinking" because developers are being too lazy to make the games for them.



No, its because the console market is vastly more enormous than the PC gaming market. Games that do well on PC are games with a certain almost 'cult' fanbase and dont require much hardware power. More or less any PC could run The Sims or World of Warcraft pretty well these days, but only a small minority could run COD6 to near its full potential.

From a business point of view, it doesn't make business sense these days to really plough lots of effort and resources into these kind of 'blockbuster prime time appeal' games like MW2 where the majority of the potential audience are actually console gamers. 

In the future, genuinely original and well supported PC games will be increasingly limited to the MMORPG, RPG, RTS, variety.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> No, its because the console market is vastly more enormous than the PC gaming market. Games that do well on PC are games with a certain almost 'cult' fanbase and dont require much hardware power. More or less any PC could run The Sims or World of Warcraft pretty well these days, but only a small minority could run COD6 to near its full potential.
> 
> From a business point of view, it doesn't make business sense these days to really plough lots of effort and resources into these kind of 'blockbuster prime time appeal' games like MW2 where the majority of the potential audience are actually console gamers.
> 
> In the future, genuinely original and well supported PC games will be increasingly limited to the MMORPG, RPG, RTS, variety.



Dude where's the beef? I mean really do you have any idea how big the PC community is? Another console fanboy talking smack again.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> like i said, a boycott probably wont work. instead, continue support for valve and the steam community.



Well the support for companies that have well done products will definitely give a show.

How do you figure a straight boycott wont work?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Well the support for companies that have well done products will definitely give a show.
> 
> How do you figure a straight boycott wont work?



well only because us PC gamers boycott MW2 and it made over 300 million in 24 hours


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> TBH it shows that pc gamers dont take bull crap and that most of us did actually follow through and not buy it so i think a few people can eat humble pie and take back the boycott failed. While it wasnt as successful as it could have been obviously.
> 
> Console owners are daft edjits who tend to just buy popular games franchises brands that sort of stuff. Doesnt make it a good game just coz it sold millions.
> 
> Look at Titanic i dont care how many oscars it won it was still boring as fuck, the whole way it made money was to pull in the same people over and over again to the cinema.



the only part worth watching in titanic was the ship splitting in 2 that was mad cool.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 23, 2009)

Ey, can't bother to read the whole thread, but this 3% sales figures they say is BS, as always with PC games. they never take digital distribution into account. I've just been in steampowered statistics and today there's been 100.000 + people playing it *concurrently* which means either:

a) 100.000 have bought the game and they play all day long, all of them at the same time. HAHA!
b) A hell of a lot people have it and people is playing it normally.

Obviously b is the only posibility and probably as many as 1 million maybe even much more have bought the PC game on Steam. On retail, $550 means thay have sold around 7.8 million copies.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well only because us PC gamers boycott MW2 and it made over 300 million in 24 hours



According to Activision and no one else.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude where's the beef? I mean really do you have any idea how big the PC community is? Another console fanboy talking smack again.



What MatTheCat wrote somes up the reason for MW2 seemingly low sales perfectly. Your sarcastic comments are somewhat ridiculous. 

I agree the pc community is massive but only a small percentage of pc owners are true games players that are likely the buy new releases.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> According to Activision and no one else.



well the 300+ number is accurate. in fact, if they are lieing abuot that number you can bet your ass there will be lawsuits by the investors...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> What MatTheCat wrote somes up the reason for MW2 seemingly low sales perfectly. Your sarcastic comments are somewhat ridiculous.
> 
> I agree the pc community is massive but only a small percentage of pc owners are true games players that are likely the buy new releases.



Show me a statistic that includes digital downloads and Ill show you PC consuming power. Until then you are talking out of your ass.



Easy Rhino said:


> well the 300+ number is accurate. in fact, if they are lieing abuot that number you can bet your ass there will be lawsuits by the investors...


 
Doubtful. Investors only sue when they lose money and in no way is Activision losing money.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Show me a statistic that includes digital downloads and Ill show you PC consuming power. Until then you are talking out of your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. Investors only sue when they lose money and in no way is Activision losing money.



first off, sales are reported to them and they have to announce accurate results of their sales figures. it is the law. if they are lieing about those figures then activision would indeed lose money through lawsuits. now about the percentage of pc gamers who bought it...well i dont know about that.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Show me a statistic that includes digital downloads and Ill show you PC consuming power. Until then you are talking out of your ass.



Digital downloads of pc games only makes up around 25% of pc game sales ! 

Source : http://www.vg247.com/2009/11/20/wardell-steam-accounts-for-70-of-pc-game-downloads/

Face it theres hell of alot more people use consoles for gaming than pc's.



.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well only because us PC gamers boycott MW2 and it made over 300 million in 24 hours



Well that's only a one sided boycott, that's the problem.

If people didn't just buy it anyways, or instead but the console version it would be a very different story, but that's the problem.

The wonderful population of the world doesn't care, so eh let em push you around.
Heck game devs will be the next Microsoft and American government soon enough. 

It's probably some of that French revolutionary blood in me that makes me stand so hard in my position on stuff like this.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 23, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> We do have a freedom of speech, and we can strike and boycott if we like, i know that this is getting really sad but after all maybe we need to start getting smarter and start making are own dedicated servers and cracking games for our likings. If any body knows what hamachi is which i currently keep hearing about its like a hack were you can put Dedi's on games that use crappy p2p communication. It would almost be worse if we all torrented and cracked dedicated servers in the games we boycott though lol!
> 
> *EDIT* That would drive company's away like Microsoft and torrenting games like gears of war PC XD



I am in no way saying you shouldn't have free speech, but you are simply hurting the already weak community by doing things like boycotting.

@mailman: don't be so butthurt when you read something as true as my last post  It just lets me know it affected you that much more.  BTW your copy of MW2 is on the way, pm me back to make sure i have the address correct.

Nice pointing out the "developers" thing.  I already knew i was wrong before i clicked submit reply, but being that the point was still good regardless, I didnt feel the need to correct it.

Assuming I was trolling this thread, you were trolling my post. who is the bad guy?¿?¿


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Digital downloads of pc games only makes up around 25% of pc game sales !
> 
> Source : http://www.vg247.com/2009/11/20/wardell-steam-accounts-for-70-of-pc-game-downloads/
> 
> ...



Indeed. Anyone remember the Atari? NES? Sega, PS1, Xbox, PS2? It's pretty much been this way from the start. This is why I laugh at questions like "Is PC gaming dying?" No, it's not, it's never been as popular as consoles and never has been really.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Digital downloads of pc games only makes up around 25% of pc game sales !
> 
> Source : http://www.vg247.com/2009/11/20/wardell-steam-accounts-for-70-of-pc-game-downloads/
> 
> ...



I doubt that estimate is very accurate and they (Stardock) admit that the number can vary greatly depending on the demographics. A game like MW2 probably sells much more on Steam than a single player only game like Bioshock, for example, the average of those two kind of games makes the 25%. By the 100.000 concurrent players that I talked in a post above, it's clear that there are far more PC MW2 gamers out there than the 3% they are talking about.

i.e Half-life 2 sold 6.5 million copies in retail and they are not going to convince me that HL2 sold more on retail than through Steam, no way.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah I cant rembeber the last time i bought a retail game for PC... but ive easily spent $500 this year on PC titles, if not even more than that.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 23, 2009)

Well in the case of MW2 you only have to check out the amount of playes online at any time. From what i've seem theres usually around ten times more on the 360 than pc. 

Yeah that surguests 3% should be alot higher. But then again theres prob quite a high percentage of 360 & PS3 owners dont have their consoles online. Where as mw2 on pc has to have a internet connection.

Taking that into consideration the 3% sounds about right.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Nov 23, 2009)

PC gaming is big but it will never be bigger than console. As for multiplayer I think PC has the edge. Hell just look at Counter Strike. As I type this there is 100,000 players online on a PC playing. Now I know MW;2 does not have that many and it is a new game. CS is very old. My son has the console for MW2 and the most I have seen online is 67,000 tops. So don't say PC gaming is small, it never was and never will be. There is just a lot more people that like to play arcade style games and instead of games that hold a challenge to them.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> Indeed. Anyone remember the Atari? NES? Sega, PS1, Xbox, PS2? It's pretty much been this way from the start. This is why I laugh at questions like "Is PC gaming dying?" No, it's not, it's never been as popular as consoles and never has been really.



Showing my age here but yeah i owned all them. Must say the biggest jump came with the panasonic 3D0. It had PS1 graphics quality at a time when most where still gaming on a snes or mega drive.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well you guys are forgetting console gamers life are so simple,and i always find this annoying because this is why i think console has better says in my opinion..for people starting be console gamer you only NEED spend what £160-300 on a Xbox 360 or a Playstation 3 and just plug it into there TV and they would obviously have a TV prepared because its an everyday electronic and buy games and there of they go into the console world.

While if you want start being a PC gamer..you would be expecting what a price of £600 on the desktop on its own if you want a mid/high-end one and you need include factor they would need buy a monitor,keyboard and mouse and an OS which will boost its cost to what £800(random price guessing)
Not everyone can pay for the price of a desktop so they go for cheaper alternative which is console because its cheaper..

Thats how i see why console will always have the bigger sale in mutli-platform to the PC.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Showing my age here but yeah i owned all them. Must say the biggest jump came with the panasonic 3D0. It had PS1 graphics quality at a time when most where still gaming on a snes or mega drive.



biggest jump in technology maybe, but not popularity.  3DO should have been bigger.  This also goes for systems like the saturn, dreamcast, nomad, etc....

Maybe sometime in the future generations when technology knowledge is readily available and easy for the average person, until then, this is the PC gaming market.  I have to agree with erocker when he says it isnt dyeing, rather, it has pretty much been the same.


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> Indeed. Anyone remember the Atari? NES? Sega, PS1, Xbox, PS2? It's pretty much been this way from the start. This is why I laugh at questions like "Is PC gaming dying?" No, it's not, it's never been as popular as consoles and never has been really.



Yeah, but there was a time when the PC games were far far superior to their console counterparts. These days, PC games are generally console ports that can run at a full 60fps, and if we are lucky, we get some extra graphical bells and whistles as a token gesture to the high end PC gamer with his ultrafast and bascially unused hardware.

When I were a lad, absolutley everyone was gaming on PS2's which were considered ace at the time, but we were all aware of the far superior gaming quality that PC games offered...if only we could afford a big souped up GeForce3 card and a Pentium 3 1GHz CPU!

These days, there is no incentive for the 'primetime gamer' to spend hundreds on a souped up PC as there was in days past. Not for the time being anyhow. The PC needs a PC centric BF3 title (a BF game worthy of the name, not 'Bad Company) and if the big two GPU manufacturers knew what was good for them they would be stuffing cash up DICE's arse to produce such a high specc'd DX11 PC exclusive that would blow the current gen consoles completely out the water and insitigate a big 'upgrade' rush which on a global scale, would surely be worth millions to ATI and NVIDIA.

My rig is getting pretty old by now (in gaming PC terms) but I really see no need at all on upgrading at the moment. This is in stark contrast to 2005 when BF2 was first released. In the chase to hit perfection in that game, I was eyeballing up the latest hardware and looking for what upgrades I could afford constantly.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 23, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> My rig is getting pretty old by now (in gaming PC terms) but I really see no need at all on upgrading at the moment. This is in stark contrast to 2005 when BF2 was first released. In the chase to hit perfection in that game, I was eyeballing up the latest hardware and looking for what upgrades I could afford constantly.




i Lol'd at your comment,your rig getting pretty old? my rig is MUCH older than your specially the parts i'm using lol.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 23, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> *TBH it shows that pc gamers dont take bull crap and that most of us did actually follow through and not buy it so i think a few people can eat humble pie and take back the boycott failed. While it wasnt as successful as it could have been obviously.*
> 
> Console owners are daft edjits who tend to just buy popular games franchises brands that sort of stuff. Doesnt make it a good game just coz it sold millions.
> 
> Look at Titanic i dont care how many oscars it won it was still boring as fuck, the whole way it made money was to pull in the same people over and over again to the cinema.



IT STILL SOLD MORE THAN CALL OF DUTY 4.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> first off, sales are reported to them and they have to announce accurate results of their sales figures. it is the law. if they are lieing about those figures then activision would indeed lose money through lawsuits. now about the percentage of pc gamers who bought it...well i don't know about that.



That is true. When there quarterly results are in. However these are ESTIMATED launch stats and do not have to be factual. With that being said it wouldn't surprise me if it sold that much given the sheep Ive seen on here. However I want to hear it from another source than Activision.



Sir_Real said:


> Digital downloads of pc games only makes up around 25% of pc game sales !
> 
> Source : http://www.vg247.com/2009/11/20/wardell-steam-accounts-for-70-of-pc-game-downloads/
> 
> ...



Oh its on a blog so it must be true.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 23, 2009)

Consoles are definitely the bigger market and is the market the devs want to tap into more. It's bigger due to alot of factors, consoles are generally cheaper and the best thing for first time gamers to get into, you don't see someone wanted to get into gaming say ''well what type of parts should i put together to make an awesome system?'', its always either PS3/360/Wii cause its less of a hassle to most gamers and thats what they see being advertised as gaming systems, they could care less PC is more powerful cause the only thing they want to do is game. Some are misinformed, they know PC can be the way better platform but they think they need to get the best top of the line components out to have a good time. Then you have those that generally just dislike the majority of games for PC.(which is pretty impossible considering all the ports).

Why would anyone be surprised Consoles are the main focus in the majority of the dev world. Ya its sucks for us PC gamers, but really, until you can give it the advertising and mainstream likeness of the consoles, PC will always take a back seat to game development.(except for those dedicated devs like Valve..etc)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 23, 2009)

well when the day comes that PC gaming is gone I will quit playing games altogether, and boycott the console market.


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Consoles are definitely the bigger market and is the market the devs want to tap into more. It's bigger due to alot of factors, consoles are generally cheaper and the best thing for first time gamers to get into, you don't see someone wanted to get into gaming say ''well what type of parts should i put together to make an awesome system?'', its always either PS3/360/Wii cause its less of a hassle to most gamers and thats what they see being advertised as gaming systems, they could care less PC is more powerful cause the only thing they want to do is game. Some are misinformed, they know PC can be the way better platform but they think they need to get the best top of the line components out to have a good time. Then you have those that generally just dislike the majority of games for PC.(which is pretty impossible considering all the ports).
> 
> Why would anyone be surprised Consoles are the main focus in the majority of the dev world. Ya its sucks for us PC gamers, but really, until you can give it the advertising and mainstream likeness of the consoles, PC will always take a back seat to game development.(except for those dedicated devs like Valve..etc)



Yeah, and..



erocker said:


> Indeed. Anyone remember the Atari? NES? Sega, PS1, Xbox, PS2? It's pretty much been this way from the start. This is why I laugh at questions like "Is PC gaming dying?" No, it's not, it's never been as popular as consoles and never has been really.



Everything is just fine if you ask me. There will always be console devs, PC devs and both intertwined. Put it this way, as of right now PC's are superior, consoles are more popular and there are plenty of games for both. Both PC gamers and console gamers have been complaining since the beggining of "electronic" time about "why isn't this game on X system?" The entire argument itself is moot with people regurgitating the same garbage for well over 25 years now. PC gaming isn't going anywhere, if anything with all the fancy hardware out for PC's it's getting larger. Consoles have always been for the masses and is marketed as such.


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2009)

It's like the Man (consoles) are oppressing us (PCs)...  lol I agree there isn't much to argue about except that I don't believe boycotting a title has a negative impact on PC gaming.

Back in the day consoles also had to meet certain standards, and it seems like those standards have gone out the window.  Instead they've been replaced with ESRB... :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Showing my age here but yeah i owned all them. Must say the biggest jump came with the panasonic 3D0. It had PS1 graphics quality at a time when most where still gaming on a snes or mega drive.



Having all those doesn't necessarily mean old, it might in your case, but I have owned all those but a xbox and I'm 23.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 24, 2009)

*COD4 vs MW 2 PC Online Stats so far*









These pics show (so far) is that the PC version of MW 2 isn't as popular as the console version.  So far, it's safe to conclude that the petition to add dedicated servers, it's $10 higher price and overall lack of content appears to have had a negative effect on the PC sales.  I recall that when COD4 was release there was well over 280K+ players online playing it.  Regardless, it's clear that MW 2 hasn't touched COD4 max total number of players.  And, if you look at their current number of players it's clear that MW 2 is only able to reach it's peak player count for a very short period of time (an hour or two at most so far).  While COD4 was able to sustain a 280k+ player count for a few months.  

In all this shows me that MW 2 is not worth the asking price based on what I see so far.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 24, 2009)

this is all just one big bag of fail.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 24, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is all just one big bag of fail.



Amen.

Also part of their claim to the failure at launch is the bad economy... I saw it on the news the other day, quite the funny claim.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Fact of Activision becomming greedy, and they used to be one of the better companies for game production, where EA ranked at the bottom.



EastCoasthandle said:


> [url]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/th_Steam_Game.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/th_playercount.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> IF the exact same game is shit on pc how can people act like its much better on consoles?
> Same game its not like FIFA 10 on pc vs FIFA 10 on consoles where the graphics engine is older on pc, MW2 is the exact same game on every system so how can it be said to be so much better?



the same way a PC game can be better on PC, than on a console.

MW2 was designed for console. the way MP works, the way the game works - turn auto aim on and you have a generic console shooter the whole way through.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 24, 2009)

Be interesting to compare them stats to the max simultaneously playing MW2 on xbox live. I've dont own a 360 but i have brethly played it online a few days ago. I did notice there was near on a million online


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 24, 2009)

Is it me or did they want bad sales on the PC version, I mean they got rid of supporting servers or some shit and they cranked up the price and you have to have steam to play it, so yeah infinity ward, heres a big F..K You to ya!


----------



## Muhad (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder where I put that Atari?


----------



## Muhad (Nov 24, 2009)

It's worth about $1.00 for the PC.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 24, 2009)

dragonage for the win, and no mw2 is not worth 60 dollars, and 3870x2 every thread i see about mw2 you come in and have to protect it like its your own child. man we all have all are opinions we arent naysays, were just intellegent and see that this game isnt worth the cd its printed on.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 24, 2009)

I heard dragon age origins is a top game, is it worth getting you guys!


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah and i beleive d2d is selling it for 40 this week, maybe along with steam, 20 bucks less then mw2 and over 150hrs of gameplay and a better story


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 24, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is it me or did they want bad sales on the PC version, I mean they got rid of supporting servers or some shit and they cranked up the price and you have to have steam to play it, so yeah infinity ward, heres a big F..K You to ya!



Well if you have played the game on PC you would know that the No Dedicated Servers isn't as big of a problem as you take it to be. Cranked up Price only makes it fair for everyone else, why should one pay more than the other. And steam only goes to show they want there PC sales to be high, by making sure it isn't pirated as much. Steam is great, popular and gets a game sold more then if it wasn't on steam. I work at Best Buy and every copy of Modern Warfare I saw sold today was for PC and on my Steam Friends list there is at least five ppl playing the game each day so I don't know what people are saying


----------



## i789 (Nov 24, 2009)

Lucky they even have 3% of pc sale, since a lot of people decide to bycott the PC version. But I dont think IW even care about it.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 24, 2009)

VAC + no dedicated servers, enough said.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 24, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> [url]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/th_Steam_Game.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/th_playercount.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> ...



cs will never be trumped!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2009)

v12dock said:


> VAC + no dedicated servers, enough said.



VAC is win it keeps tools that like to cheat off the servers i play.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah I've had steam for a long time and the ONLY time Ive had a problem with llamas is old counter-strike.

All current games. Perfect

Better interface than GFWL, have met cooler gaming "friends" and if I decide go offline and without a PC all I have to do is buy a new one in the future, download steam, log in and my games are being shipped back to me.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 24, 2009)

I voted NO. Not that the game isn't any good. reviews say that its awesome. But $60 is a bit steep for a pc game that has about 5-6 hours of single player. I consider 8 hours a very short game. 5-6 imo is an expansion at best. 

I'd play the game if someone bought it for me...I won't spend my own money on it though.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

*MW2 Hidden game modes... how is it DLC if you already own it?*

Another dish of fail for IW.

I do like the Thermonuclear mode though I'd really like it more in BFBC2 at the end of a rush game. 

http://www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/modern-warfare-2-ctf/335084
http://www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/modern-warfare-2-hidden-game/335083


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 24, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Another dish of fail for IW.
> 
> I do like the Thermonuclear mode though I'd really like it more in BFBC2 at the end of a rush game.
> 
> ...



I will say that is gay.

Capcom did this with Resident Evil 5. Versus already existed and you just need to buy the patch that unlocked it. No one complained about it then and people still bought it, so expect the same with this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

I love this. I mean really, this is sweet.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 24, 2009)

Seriously ..... I mean seriously .... wtf.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

This has to be against the law or something I would think. I mean you already bought it! Why should you have to pay to then use it? Oh well I guess the same can be said for MMO's

Now were is 3870x2 in defense of this?


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2009)

This for both Xbox and PC? or does just one get it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> This for both Xbox and PC? or does just one get it?



Oh we all "get it" with IW.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 24, 2009)

This is similar with what they did in Company of heroes except the reason they added the expansion pack through a patch was so you could play multiplayer against players with the expansion.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks again TRIPTEX_MTL. This little bit of news validates everything I've been preaching to the TPU community. I just hope they listen.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah but just think how much extra work IW have put into this additional game mode. I mean to change the flag to a plastic box (the nuke) must have taken minutes ! 

They deserve the extra payment 

The thing is there will be thousands stupid enough to buy it


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Yeah but just think how much extra work IW have put into this additional game mode. I mean to change that flag to a plastic box (the nuke) must have taken minutes !
> 
> They deserve the extra payment
> 
> The thing is there will be *SEVERAL MILLION *stupid enough to buy it



_Fixed_

In all honesty the game mode looks cool. IW would have had a real winner here if they weren't so douchy. In the end it doesnt matter they made their quick dollar and in 2 years I'll still be playing BFBF2.. or BF3.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 24, 2009)

In other news.....

www.googlegooglegooglegoogle.com


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi! Erocker here. Anyways, I've decided to merge all of the MW2 threads that aren't about asking for help and relate more to complaining and general chit chat about the game. 

*I'll say this once, so consider this your warning: READ BELOW*

Anyone that goes against TPU's posting guidelines in this thread will get a 10 point infraction.

Anyone who starts a new thread on MW2 complaining about whatever will also be met with some sort of punishment.

Be good to each other, though really let's let this crap die, there are so many better games to be talking about than this trash. Enough is enough.

Don't make me have to moderate this thread any further, it will anger me greatly and a big digital hammer will come down upon those who wish to make my moderator job any harder.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Personally I'd hate to see your "big digital hammer" but I don't mind the consolidation.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 24, 2009)

and folks, by digital hammer he means his penis.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

This is also a thankless thread now... ?

edit: nevermind


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 24, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> and folks, by digital hammer he means his penis.



Is it wierd that i'd prefer that to being banned from tpu


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> and folks, by digital hammer he means his penis.



No, but if that's what it takes to keep people from regurgitating the same crap over and over and over again about this game why not! TPU, seriously either play this game or forget about it. No need to hear the same crap over and over and over again.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Super Regurgitation Powers Activate!

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

More reasons for me to never get MW2.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Seems like Regurgitation occurs in many other topics and the gods fail to realize those people are repeating the same material over and over.  :shadedshu


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 25, 2009)

this is new info not regurgitation. this is the first time ive heard about round 2 of IW scewing its customers and fan base big suprise, wow thats a ass move putting the data in the cd but then making people pay to unlock it, HAHAHAHAH wow im sure i didnt buy it for sure now, i loove to keep paying for what i have already payed for, lame


----------

